# vermont compost



## grass hopper (Oct 31, 2015)

anyone tried vermont compost? comes in heavy plastic grain like bag. I mixed 5 parts ocean forest with 1 part VERMONT COMPOST. $ 40. bag. Now i have lots of burning and way narrow leaves. DO NOT LIKE. always use 80 -90% ocean forest . always works GREAT! guy talked me into that very expensive crap and boy does it suck. when u find something works great, dont screw with it. another hard lesson..


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2015)

Did you allow your mixture to cook after mixing?

Top dressing ot using as a tea may have been a better useage.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 31, 2015)

Have a friend back east says he loves it,, Plants right in the bag..


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 31, 2015)

mrcane said:


> Have a friend back east says he loves it,, Plants right in the bag..


 
thats what sales guy said. later said only 1 guy act. tried. only thing diff. i tried this year. now have lots of burning, yellowing and very thin, narrow new leaves on 2. a few dont seem to mind. most have these probs. so wish i did not use.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Nov 22, 2015)

Honestly, your better off making your own compost, here in burlington where i am in vermont i hit up the bistro's on church street for there salad scraps. You'd be surprised how many buissness owners love supporting organic farmers, even if your doing it in a closet lol!


----------

